# What Not to Do When Playing Live



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 17, 2012)

Ok guys, so I thought it would be funny to make a list of "do not's" for live playing.

Let's keep it funny and light-hearted alright?

Example: don't try to bitch swing your guitar without checking your strap locks.


----------



## xeonblade (Feb 17, 2012)

Please, there already were 2 threads with the same name.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/live-performance-stage-sound/40683-donts-live-performance.html

It's even stickied.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 17, 2012)

Oops, my bad.

Mods: lock it up and delete it. (Or whatever it is you guys do.)


----------

